# Harbor Freight Shaper



## eschuen (Feb 13, 2010)

Is anyone fimiliar with this machine? The 1HP model. However never haved owned or used a shaper am leary. I see it has a 1/2 '' spindel and wonder if you can adapt a collet to this spindel to accept sleved 1/2 " router bits. Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't own it, have lots of HF stuff so I am definately not a Harbor Freight hater. Seen them in store, won't bother. Buy a decent router and either buy, or build a table, or spend the bucks on a good shaper. The HF demo model is simply too much cheapo plastic...


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

A couple years back I bought the blue one, I think it sells for 179 now. Put it all together, turned it on and....nothin. Went back thru the directions, it was all right. Never got it to turn on. Took it back and got a store credit. Bought some different stuff. Most of it worked. Not saying they got bad stuff, but I think its hit and miss on some things.
I bought a porter cable router/table combo from Rockler and I am happy with it. I mounted the table on a very sturdy wooden box I found in a dumpster, added casters and screw-in feet, works pretty good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

eschuen said:


> Is anyone fimiliar with this machine? The 1HP model. However never haved owned or used a shaper am leary. I see it has a 1/2 '' spindel and wonder if you can adapt a collet to this spindel to accept sleved 1/2 " router bits. Any feed back would be appreciated.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I would stay away from the small shapers. A well set up router table with a sizable router will likely do you better. In the future if you're still interested, and have the need, space, and power requirements, for serious moulding work, look for a shaper with a minimum of 3HP, and can take spindles up to 1 1/4". 

Shapers become a safer and more efficient machine if you equip it with a power feeder.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I didnt even know HF sold a shaper. I will have to check it out. Check into whether HF or anyone else sells a router bit adapter for this shaper. You may have to call HF's 800 number


----------

